# Write an angry letter to Social Anxiety!



## lemon11 (Mar 3, 2011)

hey! I just joined here purely so I could share a technique that has really helped me with my social anxiety. I wrote an angry letter to social anxiety bascially saying goodbye to it. I've decided that the only way I'm ever gonna get over this is to try and face it head on and just face my fears. I've been gradually going out more (it really helps having encouraging friends and family) and every time I go out I feel so happy and proud of myself afterwards, it's a great feeling  anyway! here's my letter 

Dear, Social Anxiety aka FEAR.

You have been around for too long, you are nothing but a burden in my life. I hate you with every bone in my body and I'm sick of you controlling me. I'm sick of you telling me who I can and can't be, what people I can be around, telling me what I can and can't do. You have done nothing but make me feel lonely and depressed. You have held me back from so many things that I want. You are so selfish, you can't take my life from me because it is MINE. I'm cutting you out of my life because I deserve to be happy. I don't need something like you bringing me down and stopping me from being the person that I am and having the life that I should have. I will never let you back into my life, if I don't focus on you and if I deprive you of attention, you are NOTHING. You do not exist. I am leaving you for good and you will never be aloud back in my life, from now on I will be happy and FREE. Goodbye fear, you ****.

Love, Me.

It really is a great way to release all your emotions towards social anxiety, give it a try and tell my how you feel afterwards!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

Dear Social Anxiety, a.k.a. NIGHTMARE

I hate you, SA. YOU RUIN MY LIFE! You try to take over, make me coward in fear, keep me from doing the things I want and live the awesome life that I want. You try to keep me from friends and romance and family, you want me so desperately to be isolated. But you can kiss my a**! I am stronger than you. This is a fight between me and you, and I am going to win in the end. Yes, you have beat me in certain battles, but I guarantee that I will win this war! You provided obstacles for me, but I will get over them any and every way I know how! Who do you think you are, taking over my life?

I am going to kick you in the face so hard you never forget how I defeated you, and you will never bother me again. I will persist, I will have an iron will, I will be stronger, smarter, braver, bolder than you. I guarantee that I will step out into this world a new person, and you won't be able to touch me.

I have DEFEATED you.

Love, Jennifer.


You're right! I feel so much better afterwards! I shall try this technique again, definitely. There is nothing like getting rid of the constant pain I feel inside. Just let all the bottled up emotions and tension go. Thanks so much!


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont have time to write so Ill just put a video of me face to face interrogating SA.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Dear Social Anxiety,

I'm sorry if I tried to run away from you in the past. But from now on, I promise, when ever your there, I will acknowledge your presence, I will accept you, and not judge. I will let you be. Maybe we can hold hands. 

Sincerely, 

your friend


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Dear, Social Anxiety 

I cannot forgive you for all the things in life that you have made me miss out on. The winter walks, the Summer bike rides, the gym exercises because some guy said "what is with that girl?" I cannot forgive you for the fact that if it was not for SA, I would have met "him" already. That I would have applied for that job. That I could have gone to the movies with my nieces. That I would have made more friends (my biggest regret). 

My life would be so different if it wasn't for you. You are like a dark cloud on a Summer's day. What have I learned from you. Not, much!

Thank you, SA, thank you!


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Dear Social Anxiety,

You suck! I'm not inviting you to my next birthday party, so take that.

Sincerely,
huh


----------



## SleeplessForSeattle (Dec 8, 2010)

Dear Social Anxiety,

You stole my ball on the playground. You kicked me when I was down and I let you get away with it. So from now on, let's just agree that we don't want to see each other anymore. You're a meanie head and I'm not. It just didn't work out between us.

SleeplessForSeattle

PS ppppptttttthhhhbbtttt.


----------



## wheels00 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dear Social Anxiety,

This brain ain't big enough for the both of us, and I was here first, so you're going to have to leave. It's OK. I'll give you some time to pack your things. But you ARE going to have go. What's that? You want to stay? Well, i'm going to force you out, slowly. You don't want me to leave the house? I'm going to, just to spite you. You don't want me to talk to pretty ladies? Well i'm going to, just to freak you out. In fact, anything you want, i'm doing the frackin opposite, until there's no more room in my brain for you anymore.


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Ooh this looks fun! Dear social anxiety,

Hey, how's it goin? Alright lets cut the small talk, we need to talk. We've known each other as long as I can remember and you've taken control over my life. I feel like I can't do anything! What's your problem?? This isn't a healthy relationship and we both know it. I've had enough. I hate you and I hate what you've made me become. I don't even know who I am anymore. Is this what you want? To ruin my life? Well even then you haven't succeeded. Being with you has only made me stronger. Every day I go through hell because you are around but you know what? Because of all the hell I face everyday I am so much more stronger than if I didn't have you. I don't give up. Sometimes I avoid things but I am proud that I am able to push through each day even though you try so hard to hold me back. So thank you you terrible buttnar loser face.You are sadistic but I'm letting go. I don't need you. Leave me alone.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

Dear Anxiety Friend,

I have tried to kill you viciously in many ways that you and me both know. I hate you.

Sincerely,

Your Body


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Dear Social Anxiety,

27 years is all you get. I'm calling the shots from now on.

Okay, I'll admit you did do SOME good things. You made me a nerd who kept to myself, allowing me to take an interest in the dorky things that enabled my current career path, and helped me not get distracted by all kinds of silly schoolboy dramas. And because you've been around all my life, you've given me a perspective that most people don't have.

But this was years ago. What have you done for me lately? You've become a freeloading sponge, demanding that I feed you constantly, making me stay home to massage your stupid ego when I could be doing all kinds of strange and wonderful things elsewhere. And you are trying to destroy my career as well. You've destroyed my motivation to do my important work because you constantly want me to be with you and satisfy your every whim. I gave you the best years of my life, and what do I get in return? More dirt for me to lick off your feet! I had such dreams. I could have done so much by now. I could have been producing great things. I could have been loved by someone. Instead, I spend my days alone, imagining what life would be like without you drinking it out of me.

I don't want you around any more. Please leave, and let me salvage whatever there is left.

Sincerely,
Ape


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Mr Anxiety, S.

*RE: Your Presence.*

I am here to inform you that your presence is no longer needed. I am growing up and entering a bigger world and I do not need you by my side anymore.

As of late you have been driving me mad and drove me to do some things I do not need to be doing. I have given you 2 weeks notice and a box for all your belongings. Starting packing right now.

Your faithfully,
J. Hanniffy

Sigh....I wish!


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Dear social anxiety,

No one's paying attention. You and me are social non-entities. 

Sincerely,

ooo


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dear S.A.

Who the hell do you think you are... I have a kid to take care of... you may win some of the battles but I am winning this war no matter how hard you try. Give it your best shot... I will keep fighting and you may win some but you will lose most. Bring it on you big jerk.

caflme


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

Dear a social anxiety,
We've been together like a peanut butter and a jelly. I take one step you take other. I scratch your back you scratch your back. Whenever we go out you get all attention. And I was fine playing a second fiddle. But one day you a kick my dog and broke the camels back with such a straw. You tell me "hit me as hard as you can". I say "no, I'm a man of a peace". NO MORE! You want a violence I give you a violence. I'm coming at you from every angle now. When I look in zee mirror you won't even be acknowledged. I won't even take you dancing with me. That's right, I do moonwalk and nobody laugh! And just when you thought I'm a leave you alone a shot of chamomile tea will come flying at your face. 
Thank you vedy much I feel a better.


----------



## spidercentz (Jun 17, 2011)

Dear Social Anxiety,

I would really like to punch you in the gut and kick you while you're down. Then I would get a bat and break both your ankles and make you run. I would then amputate your arm and cook it and force you to eat it.

That's all.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Dear social anxiety

The life I'm living right now is all about surviving. I want life to be about thriving. I feel relief when I can eat alone in the kitchen instead of together with my room mates. I feel so anxious and terrefied I can't talk to the boy I like. The only time I can communicate with someone is when I'm drunk, the rest of the time I'm too scared.
This is no way to life my life. I'm sick of being depressed and sick of being scared. I know what an amazing life just one beer gives me. If only SA was gone I could have a great life. **** that I was a person to get this disease. I want to be a person who is healthy, happy and strong. It horrifying to never be able to realx around other people. It sucks being alone so much of the time. I'm missing out on my life. This year I'm turning 22 and I can't live like this anymore. It has to change. I deserve to get trid of my SA.


----------



## Zort (May 1, 2011)

Attn Social Anxiety:

You are by no means "dear" to me. You've always chased me away from people. You tricked me into keeping you around by taking my desire to be with people away. You lied to me. You said, "Oh, Zort, you don't want to be around them. You're asocial. You're not interested. You have no reason to be around other people." While you were feeding me all these LIES, you were binding me with fear! But your scheme couldn't last forever! I have discovered your fraudulence! Now I must defy you to become an independent person - getting an education, a job... a life! I refuse to be a mooch forever!
GET OUT OF MY WAY!

-Zort

PS: Stop telling me not to post! _I'm going to post this, just to spite you!!_


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

Dear Social Anxiety, 

You've damaged my life significantly. I am nearly friendless, and you're even effecting life with my family -- my nieces; I can barely play with them anymore or talk with them. I've isolated myself completely. You've made me look like a fool to close people and general society. I can't make friends in college...nobody wants to hang out with me I'm the weirdo, the slow girl, the dumb ****, and the innocent one....

THANKS, SA :|


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Dear Causes of Anxiety:

Eat **** and die.

Sincerely a corrupted human being.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Social Anxiety:

I HATE you! You've ruined the last 11 yrs of my life! I could have been happy had friends and a social life thanks to you I couldn't get a bf if I tried I should have gone to College and got my license, I could have gotten a REAL job I could have made my parents PROUD, I would have gone to visit my 3 nieces, I could have enjoyed endless sunny days but instead you kept me kooped up in my apartment hiding with the blinds closed you made me live a life of social isolation for 11 yrs, you've turned me into a katatonic dead mute person who feels like a fish out of water when ever i'm not alone in my apartment, i've lived a life of emptiness nothing groundhog days in the twilight zone where i never see or talk to anyone and all I want to do is not be seen or heard, you made me never want to do anything you gave me a life of doing nothing all the time nothing on weekends eating every meal alone I had countless lonely nights I was so scared all alone at night no one to talk feeling horribley alone in the world its really sad no one should ever have to endure what I have! Thanks to you i'll never get married or have kids my dream since i was lil, all the things I love to do swim ballet bikeriding hiking baseball, iceskating, Church, running, I never could enjoy my fave activities thanks to you you destroyed my life what did I ever do to deserve this I must have done something really bad to deserve this hellish existence i've gone through. WHY Social Anxiety? WHY!? You are a MURDERERRRR! I hate you I hate you I HATE you!!! I wish you'd just go away! But you're never going to ARE you!  Why don't you pick on somebody you're own size!


----------



## elmandelafoto (Jan 28, 2012)

Dear Social Anxiety..

You are freaking nasty gay prick... Really, thats all you are, you don't man up and show yourself, instead you hide and try to second guess everything i do, lie to me, control me and pull me down.. But guess what *** whipe, i used to try and beat you one way, or the other, and i failed, because i hadn't the right antidote to whipe you out from my brain.. But now, scientists have identified you on scans, and know you're just another neural pathway, that can be erased the same way it was created.. By adding or substracting attention from you.. If i ignore you, you loose all your power, and if i do it long enough, you dissapear, since you've been so cruel to me, and taken so much from me, i want you out and gone, so i wont be nice to you, ill tackle you kick you in the balls and then spit on your face, you're going down you son of a gun, because i'm going to use all the weapons that exist, to erase you for good from my brain, take care you little *****


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Dear SA,

First of all, **** you for almost making me faint in Chuck E Cheese the other day. You know how mortified I would have been??? Thank goodness I had the sense to find a seat before you put me flat on my back...

Secondly, I want to say screw you for making it damn near impossible for me to get a job and support myself, which helps ruin my self-esteem and makes me feel like a useless idiot. 

Finally, I just want to say that even though you come back with a vengeance everytime I think I'm beating you, ultimately, I will win because I am awesome and you suck balls.

**** you very much,

Gaara


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Dear social anxiety,










Love, Mr Mug.


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

social anxiety you are nasty and smell like poo!! what did i hurt you feelings??? hmmmm???? well guess what? you suck!

yup, that felt good XD


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Dear social anxiety,

You used to be so in love with me. You wanted to be with me every second of every day. I don't think I felt the same way about you, but I felt I had no choice. We were always together.

Now, I don't know what you want from me anymore. Sometimes you're there, sometimes you're not. Just when you leave me, and when I think I'm going to go on without you, there you are, again. You come back and bring painful memories of times when we were always together. 

And just when I think you're back for good, you disappear. Disappear, until one day, you come back, unannounced. 

We will never be truly apart, will we?

Faithfully,
me


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

Dear Social Anxiety, 

I hate you, you piece of ****! You have made my life a living hell and I am going to destroy you. I am slowly chipping away at you and I'm going to keep at it until there is nothing left of you. Thank you for the fond memories of awkward silences, painful situations, loneliness and self-loathing. It's time you gtfo of my life!!!!!

Your Executioner,
Devin


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

lol THESE are GREAT!


----------



## fayezrhapsody (Dec 15, 2011)

To: SA

Who the **** do u think u are? GTFO ur bullsh*t aint helping me. just **** off already.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Dear Social Anxiety

The way I'm living my life is no way to live. 
I can't even speak to my flatmates. I can't speaking to anyone. I have NO friends. I'm so lonely and bitter. The only thing that remotely brings me relieve is working out. I'm terrified and paranoid of people. I'm convinced everyone is talking about my back because of how stupid I am and how unattraictive and unworthy I am. I can't have a normal day. I can't function at school because I'm so filled with depression that it seems pointless to even try. All daily activities like: grocery shopping, doing the wash, cleaning up, and cooking is delayed and I'm not living up to my potenial because of Social Anxiety. THis is no way to live life. I'm too young to spend my life indoors 24/7. My sleep rhytm is messed up. I lay awake at night for hours being worried. I wish I could just get to bed. I've comforted eated on 40 pounds beause of depressio caused by Social Anxiety. I've lost 25 of those pounds so far, however the last 15 are stubborn to get off. And oh yeah, the stretchmarks caused by comfort eating is FUN. I think that when someone is being nice to me they are mocking me; that's how paranoid I am. I feel unworthy of everything. I feel like I don't dersve to be happy because of Social Anxiety. I'm terrified of trying new things. For instance, this weekend I want to take a yoga class, however, because of Social Anxiety I feel like I'm unworthy to undertake such action. Social anxiety, you make me scared to call the dentist when I need my yearly check up and you make me procrastinate it. You in fact make me procrastinate on everything. Whether it is doing laundry, seeing the doc for a refill prescription, paying bills, going to bed, ordering clothes online so I actually have clothes to wear, everything is messed up because of procrastination. 
This is no way to live my life. 

I want to be able to express myself, to be me. I want to have funa nd joy in my life. I want to feel like a person who deserves to be worthy. I want to be free from bitterness. I want to become an optimist. I want to be a person whose body language says I'm open and friendly. WHen I meet a neighbour walking his dog I want to be able to smile at the neighbour instead of the dog...I want to live without shame. Without toxicity. I don't want to be ashmed of wanting to be loved, liked, happy, worthy, beautiful, sexy, wearing the clothes I truly want, having the clean room I want, I want to become better at writing. I want to learn a second language. I want to go on holiday and explore the world. I just want a freakin life. This **** cannot go on for longer. I want to live a different life.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

I wouldn't waste the virtual paper on writing that letter to the unsavoury recipient!

TAB AT THEE, SOCIAL ANXIETY!!!!!21


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

Dear Social Axiety,

i cannot explain how much pain u have caused me. You have made me feel worthless and dead. u have made me hurt myself and the people i care about.I hope u rot in hell for all the nites u made me cry myself to sleep and for all the panic attacks. I blame u, for me always having to stay in my room and have no friends. i hate u for making me drop out of school and never experiencing love. I hate u but one day ill put u out of misery.

sincerly, 

nicole


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dear Anxiety 

You don't run me, you don't run my life.... right now. You might of in the past, but I will be a dam fool, if I keep letting you.


----------



## kittykat44 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dear SA,

You've been a part of my life for God knows how long. I have catered to your whims, taken medication when it stole my soul, and missed out on countless friendships with people who, given the chance, might have really liked the real me. You have broken my heart, made it close to impossible to open my heart to anyone anymore, made me aggressive, defensive and oversensitive in social situations, and turned me into an alcoholic. I have ruined my reputation, lost friendships, cheated, lied and spent many lonely hours because of you. I want you out of my life so I can live peacefully, to know what it feels like to be someone without these burdens. 

You suck

kittykat


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

Dear social anxiety, 

**** you and your stupid anxiety.

Sincerely,
Mia


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

Dear Social Anxiety,
We've had a loonnnnnggggg run you and I. I think you were always there really, but you waited for other s*** in my life to fall apart before really jumping in and trying to eat me alive. You may have ruined high school for me but even you have to admit I put up one hell of a fight. I have never backed down, and I have only gotten stronger, and more brave against fighting off. I think we both know that you don't have much more fight in you. I've won this f****** fight you son of a b****, and this can go the easy way or the hard way. The easy way is you give up and just walk away and let me live my life. The hard way means I slowly smoke you the f*** out my life, refuse to feed you any more then I have, till you have no choice but to leave. Either way b****, you are going. 
Sincerly, soundofsilence


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Meh... I'll do it later.


----------



## bigdan23 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear SA,

Why are you working so hard 24 hours a day? Can't you JUST have one day off ? I'm in your prison and it is not pleasant. But I will break free 1 day and experience all the things you so desperately want me not to. And I will appreciate them so much more as you have sent me to depths of despair that will make moments of joy feel absolutely epic !. I am in the dark but I WILL see the light. And when I do I will give you the f***ing finger ! Which I hope will upset you as you have certainly had your moments. So, bring it on SA ! My defences have been weak so far but with age comes wisdom. Your going down SA - by hook or by crook !


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

Dear SA,
A few years ago, we had a big falling out. For years, you and I hung on to each other; we understood each other. But then I started to think you were a big, damn liar. Always telling me things that weren't true. I was pissed and we stopped seeing each other for awhile. 

We ran into each other the other day; it was weird, it was awkward. But you know what, SA, it's all right, I get it. I forgive you. You were scared, and sometimes, maybe for good reason. It's an unpredictable world and you never know what's going to happen. But now that we've experienced more, you can see there's no reason to be together. I've moved on and it looks like you have too. Thanks for the good that you brought me-- I'll never forget it.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Dear Social Anxiety,

You have made me an individual so I thank you. Unfortunately you are ruining my life, and have made me had crappy experiences in the past so please go away!

Sincerely,
*****


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

SA, 

If you were a person, I would have flat-lined you already. 

Love always, 
<333.


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

well I try not to curse cause Im pissed
" Social anxiety.. you're the worst thing that could ever happen to a person... I wished for days that I had another problem other than you... you made me feel like a weirdo.. hell I 'm a weirdo.. you suck big time... you're the worst... I hope you burn in hell you stupid disease... you made me cry for nights.. you made me unable to do anything normal people do... you made a lot of people abandon me.. you made me become a freak.. well you're the freak... I hate you from my heart... I hope you die and no one will suffer from you again...If you were a person I would've killed you myself...and I would've had a lot of help from the many people you tortured... I hope one day I'll forget all about you ...and one day I will laugh when I remember you if you didn't ruin my life by then"


----------



## KERO (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Social Anxiety,
I will admit, at first, you seemed to be a friend to me, keeping me out of dangerous situations and whatnot. However, you had a traitorous side that began to show itself just for years ago. You were not satisfied with your initial place in my mind, but instead wanted to grow, like a disgusting, metaphorical tumor. Now, I feel debilitated by your "What ifs" and "Buts." Because of you, I have become completely unable to express myself in public _at all. _I've been willing to put up with this for quite a while, but when the sadness that you cause me begins to manifest itself as physical pain and I can't even study something that I'm interested in without fear of disapproving looks, you have gone too far. I cannot even look at another person without feeling remorse for it because of you; any sort of attempt at socializing is stymied because of you. You have taken hold of my brain to the point where I am simply a shell of what I truly am, a facade that has become impossible to expose. You are truly a terrible, awful plague upon my conscious. When I become stronger mentally, you will truly regret your decision in debilitating me like this; I will have nothing more to do with you, and I intend to completely eradicate you from my mind. Not a trace of you shall remain, instead, you will be replaced by rational, sound reasoning that equally weighs both the negatives _and _the positives of the situation. Oh, what's that? You say that I'm too weak and too stupid to ever carry out such a threat? Listen, for the past few months, I have been teaching myself Japanese with some degree of success; this is something I can be proud of as Japanese is listed as the fifth hardest language to learn in the world. Once I have _something _to be proud of, I can continue building up from that. I will end my procrastination habits; I will begin to study seriously and reclaim my place as a straight A student. I will do all these things and more. These things will provide me the confidence I need to vanquish you. Compared to me, you will become nothing but mere, pathetic vermin that I will simply toss aside. Know this: the day of your defeat may not be today; it may not even be next year, but it _is _coming, so taunt me while you can; _you_ will eventually be on the receiving end of _my _belittling.

Sincerely, 
ケロ

I may have gone a bit overboard, but it was kind of empowering. I apologize for this being a bit long, but it helped more than I thought it would, admittedly.


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

huh said:


> Dear Social Anxiety,
> 
> You suck! I'm not inviting you to my next birthday party, so take that.
> 
> ...


lol love it


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

Dear Social Anxiety,

i feel way better without you, i think we should separate!

^^


----------

